# [JS] Variablennamen aus Strings zusammensetzen



## wirfmichweg2 (12. November 2001)

Ich habe ein kleine Problem.

Ich möchte ein Wert in ein Array schreiben, dessen Namen ich aus zwei Variablen zusammensetzen möchte.

z.B. variablea="Hallo";
variableb="Nase";

Der Name des Array soll nun den Wert
Nase[Hallo]=3;
annehmen.

Wie setze ich die Variablen a und b zu dem Arraynamen zusammnen?

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen,
thanxx yoshi


----------



## Nils Hitze (12. November 2001)

*Moment, moment ..*

Ähm. Ich komme da nicht ganz mit.

Willst du 

 name[index] = wert

 oder

 nameindex[1] = wert

haben ?

Erkläre daß doch bitte mal ausführlicher.
Pfote, Kojote


----------



## wirfmichweg2 (12. November 2001)

*name[index] = wert*

Eigendlich...
name[index] = wert 

Wenn Du willst erklär mir beides ;-)
in PHP ist es ja einfach, aber Javascript *grübel*
Danke im vorraus
Yoshi


----------



## Nils Hitze (12. November 2001)

*Vielleicht solltest du malerklären ..*

was du damit überhaupt machen willst...

Ich stehe nämlich gerade auf dem Kabel.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## lexi (12. November 2001)

probiers doch mal mit eval():


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
var arrayname = "Auto";
var feldname = "Motor";

eval(arrayname + " = new array()");
eval("Auto['" + feldname + "'] = 'kaputt'");
window.alert(Auto['Motor']);
-->
</script>
```

-äädiiiiit-
Hab den Code geändert..


----------



## wirfmichweg2 (12. November 2001)

danke für die antwort!
yoshi


----------

